# Printing Tagless Template DIY



## IgnorantZombie (Mar 8, 2009)

I wanted to start making my shirts tagless by cutting out the tag and printing the info on the inside of the shirt. 

The problem is that I dont know what kind of info to put on it. Does anyone have a template I can go off of?

I also want to send the photoshop/illustrator file to my printing instead of having them create it.

I need as much info as possible to do it myself.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The FAQ covers the legal requirements for tagging:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html

As far as a template goes... the original tag can act as one.


----------

